# November 2017 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Dec 12, 2017)

Congratulation @Vieri, for Quiraing sunrise, Isle of Skye


----------



## Peeb (Dec 12, 2017)

Very nice!  Congrats


----------



## Vieri (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you very much snowbear and to all the Staff, I am honoured by the selection! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 13, 2017)

That is such a beautiful scene. How could it not win? Congrats on a wonderful photo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 13, 2017)

Congrats on a wonderful landscape.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 13, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That is such a beautiful scene. How could it not win? Congrats on a wonderful photo.


While I found the image to be stellar, I was also impressed with the processing.  Really well done.


----------



## enezdez (Dec 13, 2017)

Congratulations Simply Stunning!

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 13, 2017)

Congrats on POTM and more importantly a wonderful image.


----------



## BoldArtist (Dec 13, 2017)

Such a stunning scene with awesome depth!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 14, 2017)

Well deserved!


----------

